# Nismo Spec-V...I want...Stuff!! need help...



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

Wassup guys...You see this sentra:

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/december01/nismo.shtml

The following is what I want to buy for my spec-v...where do I get them? I'm lost...thanks for help.

Spoiler (I dunno if it that skyline GT-R one...were do I get that one too?)

The entire side decals, w/ the Nismo decal, that is phat looking...anyone know where I can get that? in white/silver? thanks

The Body Kit...I like!!

the rest of that Nismo stuff...I know they are going to start selling stuff for the spec-v in the end of this month...I think...but the stuff for the skyline r34 will fit my car? oil caps...etc....thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

ohhh comon guys I know somone knows were to get this stuff!!!


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*yo*

yo you want NISMO stuff?..........Go to mossyperformance.com that should start you off right. Hope this helps. Peace!


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Shevon said:


> *ohhh comon guys I know somone knows were to get this stuff!!! *


Lots of this stuff that you want isn't available yet. Definitely try getting a hold of Greg Vogel over at Mossy Nissan.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

ty


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

http://wwww.nissanperformancemag.com/june02/ask_sarah.php



Suspension kits, exhaust systems, and high flow air filters will be available for the G35, SE-R, and Z in around March-April 2003.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Shevon said:


> *ty  *


NP.


----------

